# 84 Hutch Pro Raider survivor



## KenC (Jun 1, 2011)

This bike is 100% original, down to the reflectors and the kickstand. I have numerous offers to part it and offers from others who want to part it. I’m not a Hutch fan, but I would like to see this go to someone who will leave it a survivor. 

The bike overall is in great shape, it doesn’t even look like the rear wheel was ever removed. It has Hutch seat, Hutch seat post clamp, Hutch grips, Hutch pads, Hutch bars, Hutch sprocket, I believe the bars are pro bars, they are 28” wide and the cross bar is 7 ½” high. The decals are peeling in some areas, the seat and grips have a few small scares, but not trashed.

I can email close up pics if you’re serious, just PM me your email address, and zip if you want a shipping quote.

$750. Plus shipping from 63011

Will consider possible trade/partial trade for the following.
Complete 75 Mongoose or frame, correct dated forks and crank, as well as a clean set of Semi Motomags.
80 Mongoose frame with correct fork with nice original blue paint.
80 Supergoose frame and fork with nice original finish and decals
Black Mesinger seats, the “Made in USA” versions will work but prefer the quilted Mesinger seats.
Clear Hunt Wilde grips,
½ Union rat trap pedals,
Mongoose Two/Four. Frame, fork and bars or complete bike.
Blue Mongoose seat, both a padded one and a nylon one. 
Mongoose vinyl pads, blue and black.
SS Mongoose bars

May be interested in other pre 81 Goose or 70’s BMX Items depending on what you have and price.


----------



## hawaii (Sep 13, 2011)

*hutch pro raider*

Hello, I wanted to know if you still have the hutch for sale ? And if you are, are you willing to negociate the price. Please let me me know when possible. Thank you !


----------



## hawaii (Sep 13, 2011)

*hutch pro raider*

Oh and my email is arcia851@Gmail.com. thanks again.


----------



## wade373 (Oct 15, 2011)

You seriously never require to be the next huge time Dr Dre style producer if you want to get started out hoping to market beats by dre on the web. If you want to, you can offer monster Beats dr dre simply and without having also considerably problems as prolonged as you adhere to the appropriate guidelines. There is details out there which most producers will never ever even uncover in their marketing and advertising lifetime, and it can assist wonderfully.

When you don't know which mode will provide you with the extremely perfect shooting results, or when a sudden photo opportunity pops up as well as you don't have time to create any settings, merely choose iA (Intelligent Auto) mode by merely pressing the dedicated key and allow the electronic camera do it all for you. You just choose iA mode, intention at your subject, and shoot. 4 detection and correction features are simultaneously activated to optimize the settings, which means you obtain stunning images every time.

Music has granted us one more world, one would want to how a great offer from the world there, especially where we are able to place apart every one of the worries and troubles, the progress of happiness. tunes has turn out to be considered a method of venting our best, tunes in every solo be aware from the Beats dr dre studio, their internal world of our publicity head, vivid. tunes can converse by an instrument named beats headphones. it could converse to individuals who will possess the listener possessing a gentle and delicate to listen for the center of an immense and how the huge internal world. And tunes was ups and downs, as well as the tunes at the rear of the center which has suffered a comparable worry, to appreciate every solo monster beat it solo notes within of a bearer in the ups and d owns.

The 28mm wide-angle lens lets you swiftly capture large groups of people indoors or expansive architectural structures and scenes with energetic width and wealthy perspective, even from short distances.The Beats dre headphones sports activities a potent 8x optical zoom lens (35mm electronic camera equivalent: 28-224mm). This offers you extremely natural expressions from people and animals which you can't get near to. And its slim, compact, pocket-sized method can swiftly go wherever you do for equally daily snapshots and traveling.


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*pro raider*

nice piece  is it still available ranoft@yahoo.com


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry guys,this bike was Sold to me  in the  1st 10mins it was posted on here


----------

